# Gilde gesucht....



## Rolf Rumpanscher (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

 

ich suche eine eher kleinere Gilde mit netten Leuten ohne Zwang und Verpflichtungen.

 

Aufgrund meiner Beruflichen Tätigkeit kommt raiden vielleicht mal am We in Frage...wenn Zeit vorhanden ist.

Abstand nehme ich jedoch von den sogenannten familären Gilden, wo Frau, Mann, Kind, und Freunde dem Rest der Gilde sagt wie was zu geschehen hat .

 

Ich suche einfach Gleichgesinnte mit dem Gedanken, das WoW ein Spiel für die wenige Freizeit ist und Erfolge, Epic nett aber nicht notwendig für den Spielspass sind.

 

Vorzugsweise Allianz und ein eher kleinerer Server....einem Transfer steht nach erfolgreichem Kennenlernen nichts im Wege.

 

Oh ja wichtig...eine Gilde mit Erwachsenen ab ca. 30...und bitte keine Mamis wo die Kinder im Hintergrund schreien.

 

Grüße,

Rolf Rumpanscher


----------



## Janus81 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hey.

Das klingt als ob unsere Excêllênce of Exêcution auf Alleria/Rexxar

ziemlich das sein dürfte, was du suchst.

 

Wir sind derzeit ca 8 aktive (Twinks unlimited ;-) ) und alle in gesundem Maße im Privatleben verwoben.

 

Der Progress liegt uns auch fern, was uns nicht davon abhält hier und da auch mal in kleinen Gruppen HC, Raids und ggf auch mal ins PvP zu gehen.

 

Befinden uns nach langer Durststrecke wieder in der Neustrukturierung und Neuaufbau und freuen uns über jeden, der sich anschließen will und unser Team verstärkt.

 

TS steht im übrigen auch zur Verfügung.

 

Wenn magst schreib am besten ne ingame Post an VGeta (that's me) oder Maryline oder an eben diese zwei ne Kontaktanfrage...

 

Auf baldiges Wiedersehen im Game

VGeta


----------



## Xteufelchen81 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo du Gildensuchender da draussen.

Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach interessanten Spielerinnen und Spielern, die ihre Karriere in Azeroth mit uns gemeinsam bestreiten möchten.

In erster Linie müssen unsere Member zu uns passen. Da ist uns völlig wurscht, ob du seit der Beta spielst oder gerade erst angekommen bist. Was du nicht weißt, kannst du bei uns erfahren. Und was du nicht kannst, lernst du noch. Wir unterstützen Dich dabei und helfen Dir, deinen Spaß im Spiel zu haben. Aufgrund unseres Altersdurchschnitts nehmen wir nur Spieler ab 18 Jahren auf. Du sollten auch nicht TS-Scheu sein, da wir dort unsere Spielstunden gemeinsam verbringen.

Generell nehmen wir vieles mit Humor. Neue Mitglieder werden bei uns auch nicht versklavt, vermietet, bunt angestrichen (wenn, dann höchstens schwarz) oder zum Kräuter farmen geschickt. Wir sind auch nicht "bekloppt", "albern" oder "besonders". Wer sowas sucht, der ist hier definitiv nicht richtig.

Dein Level interessiert uns nicht, allerdings sind wir keine dieser Levelgilden und wünschen uns, dass unsere Member sich mit der Gilde identifizieren. Für Gildenhopper haben wir kein Verständnis. Unsere Member sollen sich bei uns wohlfühlen. Immerhin ist das ihre wertvolle Freizeit, die sie mit uns verbringen.
E P I C hat keine fest vorgeschriebenen Onlinezeiten. Wäre ja noch schöner. Allerdings halten wir Ausschau nach aktiven Spielern. Nein, wir meinen nicht die 24-Stunden-Hardcore-Zocker und Ja, du darfst ein normales Leben nebenbei führen. Haben wir anderen übrigens auch. 

Wir freuen uns auf Deine Meldungen. Bis dahin lass dich nicht von Goblins beissen.

In diesem Sinne...

http://eu.battle.net...arrosh/E P I C/


----------



## Manameus (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, Rolf,

 

wir sind eine kleine Gilde mit hauptsächlich berufstätigen und d.h. reallife geht vor! Wir machen eigentlich nur PVE zusammen und erfreuen uns an der schönen World of Warcraft mit all ihrem Witz und den Hintergrundgeschichten. Die Spieler sind meistens abends und am Wochenende online, aber auch so gibt es fast immer Spieler_Innen, die zu anderen Zeiten online anzutreffen sind. Es gibt keine Pflichten oder ähnliches. Ansonsten nehme ich die Gilde als sehr höflich im Umgang war (man grüßt sich, gratuliert einander, hilft sich gegenseitig, etc.) Das Durchschnittsalter dürfte wohl irgendwo zwischen 35 und 45 liegen. Der Gildenmeister (Mertin) ist schon seit 2004 (also von Anfang an) dabei und so ist die Gilde vermutlich eine der ältesten - wenn nicht sogar die älteste - Gilde auf dem Realm. Der Realm heißt *Ambossar*, die Gilde heißt *Mystic Dragons*. :-) TeamSpeak haben wir ebenfalls (ist aber kein Muss, sondern nur ein Angebot für alle Mitglieder) und derzeit sind die meisten gerade dabei Draenor zu erkunden, andere - wie ich - twinken lieber noch ein bisschen in der alten Welt herum.

 

Nach den Zahlen und Fakten (Erfolge, Mitglieder, etc.) kannst du nach der Gilde hier suchen: http://gildenleitung...ildensuche.html

Zum Kennenlernen sprichst du uns am besten einfach mal an (du könntest dir bspw. einen kleinen Twink auf unserem Realm erstellen, um uns mal anzuflüstern (/wer mystic dragons), falls das über die Realmpoolzusammenlegung ansonsten nicht so gut klappt) :-)


----------

